

Kernel Dev Tells Linus Torvalds To Stop Using Abusive Language - webosdude
http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/07/15/2316219/kernel-dev-tells-linus-torvalds-to-stop-using-abusive-language

======
CyberFonic
Love Linus's answer - "fake civility" in the workplace.

Before anybody takes umbrage at Linus's response, watch a couple of episodes
of The Apprentice - either the Donald Trump (USA) or Alan Sugar (UK) versions.
Whilst they don't drop F-bombs, their language is pretty "vigorous".

Board rooms, like kitchens are .... "If you can't stand the heat ..."

 _Might be better to focus on how not to raise the ire of the BDFL!_

